# Errata for 2006 Structural/Seismic Design Manual



## bootlegend (Jul 30, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to this? I have the second edition, first printing and the errata that I find on the IBC page seems to be a little different. Then page numbers do not correlate.


----------

